# Elogio alla Sacra arte



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Quindi sappiamo tutti a cosa si va incontro continuando a leggere.

Questa pagina è "colpa" di due eventi che se non si fossero incontrati, niente sarebbe successo.
Ho sognato stanotte. Manager. O meglio. O sognato una fellatio a Manager. Non di fantasia. 
L'ultima in motel.

Mi sono svegliata un pò ormonale. Poi sono andata di la nel forum e ho letto un post di Sbriciolata in cui tentava di darmi una connotazione. Leggevo e mi sentivo un cartone animato.
In positivo però. Un folletto cartone animato.:carneval:
E mi viene sempre spontaneo chiedermi quando incontro donne come Sbri, perchè per la maggior parte non me lo chiedo, sia chiaro, qual'è stato il motivo del tradimento.
La risposta non c'è ovviamente. Troppo facile sarebbe.

Quindi quello che sto per scrivere è colpa del sogno erotico e di Sbri. Soprattutto di Sbri. Che ha sdoganato con "dolcezza" i miei piani sovrapposti. (per un attimo mi è pure sembrato di leggere qualcosa scritto dalla mia super nonna Victoria...:scared: perchè Sbri...non hai idea di quanto siete "vicine". Ed è un complimento.)

Comunque, momento pathos finito.

Di questo tradimento una delle mie "paranoie" è stato il pipino diverso.
Quello di Manager non è quello di Mattia.(ok la fiera dell'ovvio)
Perchè comunque. Sette anni monocazzo portano a delle turbe serie a quelle come me, non abituate allo shopping comunista.
E poi la sacra arte. Davvero un problema fra me e Mattia.
La nostra media è circa un pompino all'anno. E sempre con richiesta in carta bollata dopo minacce di andare  a farli in giro.
Poi ho smesso di chiedere. Ero un pò stufa di farmi dare della bocca dentata. 


Mattia è circonciso. Ma non è questo, sempre avuto tipi circoncisi. So come trattare quella testolina lucida e libera da pelle. Mi piace passare la lingua sul frenulo e poi lungo tutta la lunghezza. 
Insomma. Mi piace.
Quindi. Ho "imparato" con loro. 
Ok. la conclusione e che il problema non sono io, ma qualche fisima di Mattia.
Poi ovvio. Non mi ritengo il massimo. Però...


Di là nel forum Daniele mi chiama pompinara (in effetti mi chiama così solo perchè tradisco, ma è un complimento lo stesso). Pompinara in potenza però.
Perchè quello che avevo imparato pre Mattia, in sette anni ho dimenticato tutto.
O almeno. Pensavo di avere dimenticato tutto.


La prova pompino con manager mi aveva mandata un pò in paranoia.
In effetti mi aveva mandato in paranoia proprio un pipino diverso.
Non che mi vergognassi o fossi insicura o...no.
Solo. L'attributo pipino.
Avevo già messo in conto che Manager non fosse circonciso. (non mi sembrava il caso di domandare) e fantastiicavo  come una vergine alla sua prima volta chiedendomi spaventata e titubante.
Che "odore" avrà?
E il sapore?
E la forma?
Tozza?
Lunga?
E i biondi. Ce l'hanno bianco latte o scuro come quello di Mattia?
E poi...


Manager ce l'ha a punta (sono andata subito a gongolare cazzo a punta e la prima cosa che è uscita è un tipo gggiovine che chiede come fare a diventare appunto il cazzo a punta perchè aveva visto che nei film porno gli attori ce l' hanno così. Sinceramente non l'ho mai notato ma ci farò attenzione adesso)
Dicevo. Manager ce l'ha a punta. E non è circonciso.
Subito sono rimasta un pò indecisa sul da farsi.
e questo come diavolo si maneggia?


Le prime due volte motel...il mio sesso orale è stato...mah...stendiamo un velo pietoso. Non sapevo bene come affrontare quel  mezzo sharpei ma la svolta poi è avvenuta nel suo ufficio.
E ho capito che, a differenza di Mattia che il pompino ha la stessa attrattiva di federica la mano amica indipendentemente dalle mie doti,  a Manager gusta parecchio.


Quando mi vede scivolare giù entra in godimento maximo.
Mugula e dice..._si_. Piano. Un soffio quasi inudibile.
E a me parte l'embolo pompinaro già solo "sentendolo".
E' "rispettoso" Manager. Niente hard fino alle tonsille. Niente spinte da conati di vomito. Niente mani sulla testa coercitive.
Mi prende i capelli. Li solleva e guarda. 
Guarda sempre.
e dice si. Ispirato. Quei si strozzati e lunghi che non hanno bisogno di traduzione. 


Certo. E' un pò troppo ciarliero per i miei gusti poi in genere.
Non che io sia muta però...il sesso per me ha tutto un suo ritmo.
Fatto di sguardi. Di respiri e sospiri. Di sudore. Di sorrisi. Di gemiti.
Soprattutto di sguardi. 
la maggior parte della mia eccitazione passa attraverso quella che vedo nel volto dell'altro.
Le espressioni che cambiano. Gli sguardi che sembrano incatenati.
Non potrei mai fare sesso al buio. Terribile. 


Ma c'è una cosa su tutte. Una cosa che mi fa andare fuori e vedere il mondo come tutto un grande, enorme, illimitato film porno.
Una cosa che mi esplode in testa e poi deflagra in ogni mia cellula. (ed è quello poi che ho sognato stanotte)
Non è una cosa nuova. Non è una cosa strana.
Ma mai. Mai. Mi ha bombardato gli ormoni così.


Mi piace farlo venire tra le labbra. Quanto mi piace. Ha un sapore buono. Davvero buono. E quando glielo dico sembra...vergognarsi. 
Quando sta per venire mi avverte sempre (come se fossi fagiana e non me ne accorgessi. Minchia ma questo che donne ha incontrato?). E la  prima volta che...aveva tentato di togliersi. 
Come se fosse un insulto. 
Che strano uomo pieno di turbe.


Poco prima gli cambia il respiro. Diventa un pò affannoso. Le sue mani affondano di più nei ricci e lui alza la testa.
Perchè gli piace guardarmi. E si. A me piace farmi guardare. E vado fuori. Mi sciolgo proprio in un brodo hard a quel punto. E mi viene pure la faccia da indemoniata sessuale.
Cambio posizione. Per facilitargli la visione dello spettacolo.
E' lui che da il ritmo. E la profondità.
Poi smette di respirare.
Qualche secondo. Toglie le mani dalla mia testa e io continuo.
E lo sento a ondate. Lo sento proprio.
E quando finisce. Quando alzo il viso e gli pianto gli occhi addosso. Lui...ancora un pò nel suo mondo fantastico mi guarda a sua volta.
Ma non guarda me.
Guarda le mie labbra.
Che sono lucide di lui. E quegli occhi azzurri  diventano quasi opachi. Gli scatta un qualcosa che...
Allunga le mani. Mi afferra per il viso e trascina da lui. Baciandomi. Sempre baciandomi.
In un total. 
Miscuglio. 
Umori Manager.














La domanda sorge spontanea.
Tradisco mica per mancanza di pompini all'interno della mia coppia?






Porca puttana.
Riunione.
E io ho in testa pompini.


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Beh può essere...

Un quarto d'ora di lettura per questa domanda?

La prossima volta, un piccolo sunto iniziale per Ely con domanda finale...e poi tutto il resto che leggerò con mooolta calma...:carneval:


Comunque il bacio umori manager è una cosa che solo un uomo mi ha fatto fare...agli altri faceva schifo...


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4132 ha detto:
			
		

> Beh può essere...
> 
> Un quarto d'ora di lettura per questa domanda?
> 
> ...


Soibilla, però la domanda mi è venuta spontanea solo alla fine. Mica sono partita con questo dubbio. Ero solo in modalità erotica pesante.

Per il neretto...mi hai fatto venire una curiosità. In effetti il bacio umori è una cosa credo particolare...anche da parte nostra...
Vado a scriverci una pagina di blog.
Chissà quanti hanno il coraggio di rispondere...:mrgreen:


----------



## Salomè (6 Luglio 2012)

Al massimo la mancanza di pompini potrebbe indurre mattia al tradimento, non te...
Diverso è il discorso se parliamo invece della soddisfazione (in tutti i sensi) che ne trai per aver fatto un buon lavoro...
Insomma, Manager alimenta il tuo ego pompinaro facendo in modo che ne possiate trarre entrambi il massimo godimento!
Il bacio umori di manager poi...  credo sia abbastanza raro. Io stessa cerco di evitarlo perchè parto dal presupposto che dia fastidio al mio partner. Di solito non si fa se non ho in borsa un po' di acqua.
Minchia che post.
E non chiedetemi mai di bere dalla mia bottiglina, neh


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Salomè;bt4137 ha detto:
			
		

> Al massimo la mancanza di pompini potrebbe indurre mattia al tradimento, non te...
> Diverso è il discorso se parliamo invece della soddisfazione (in tutti i sensi) che ne trai per aver fatto un buon lavoro...
> Insomma, Manager alimenta il tuo ego pompinaro facendo in modo che ne possiate trarre entrambi il massimo godimento!
> Il bacio umori di manager poi...  credo sia abbastanza raro. Io stessa cerco di evitarlo perchè parto dal presupposto che dia fastidio al mio partner. Di solito non si fa se non ho in borsa un po' di acqua.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: hai ragione. Minchia che post! Poi ci credo che vengono di là nel forum e pensano che siamo tutti una manica di sessuomani!

Ma infatti il bacio umori non mi sembra sia la norma. Però non l'ho trovato...disdicevole. Anzi. Piuttosto erotico.
vediamo cosa rispondono di là. E se rispondono.

Per la bottiglia d'acqua. Tranquilla. Sono schizzinosa di brutto.
Non berrei mai. E poi mai da una bottiglietta d'acqua dove hanno bevuto anche altri. 


Però scusa...il tuo capisce capisce quando ti appresti a fargli un pompino in base alle bottigliette d'acqua che hai nella borsa?



:rofl:


----------



## Salomè (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4140 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl: hai ragione. Minchia che post! Poi ci credo che vengono di là nel forum e pensano che siamo tutti una manica di sessuomani!
> 
> Ma infatti il bacio umori non mi sembra sia la norma. Però non l'ho trovato...disdicevole. Anzi. Piuttosto erotico.
> vediamo cosa rispondono di là. E se rispondono.
> ...


Tebe è MOLTO erotico.
 Azzardo: è quanto di più intimo ci possa essere.
Si parla di ASSAPORARE una persona.
Per il neretto... :rotfl::rotfl: no, lui non fruga nella mia borsa... sono io che so e decido se restare lì fino alla fine o no


----------



## Cattivik (6 Luglio 2012)

*La domanda sorge spontanea.
Tradisco mica per mancanza di pompini all'interno della mia coppia?

*Me lo sono chiesto pure io... per me...

La risposta è no... 

Ma perchè come dici tu siamo diversamente fedeli...

Però anche io mi son fatto tutte ste paranoie sul cunnicosa... 

Volontarie per capire come sono messo?

Cattivik


----------



## geko (6 Luglio 2012)

Ma che il pipino di Mattia sia "nudo" non c'entra niente! 

Sarà un problema suo. 

Bacio umorale NO. 


Sintetico e diretto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Salomè (6 Luglio 2012)

geko;bt4150 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che il pipino di Mattia sia "nudo" non c'entra niente!
> 
> Sarà un problema suo.
> 
> ...


Eh no, dai. Perché?
Illuminaci


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Salomè;bt4137 ha detto:
			
		

> E non chiedetemi mai di bere dalla mia bottiglina, neh


Quoto!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Salomè;bt4154 ha detto:
			
		

> Eh no, dai. Perché?
> Illuminaci


Infatti geko!
Perchè non baci la tua lei?

Rispondi di là però dai!

Abbi coraggio!


----------



## Nameless (9 Luglio 2012)

oh è vero, la differenza del pipino è una cosa che mi manda un po' in paranoia... 

ma anche, dopo tanti anni con un uomo, ci sono per forza delle "abitudini" nell'atto sessuale... chissà che strano confrontarsi con "altre abitudini"...


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Nameless;bt4235 ha detto:
			
		

> oh è vero, la differenza del pipino è una cosa che mi manda un po' in paranoia...
> 
> ma anche, dopo tanti anni con un uomo, ci sono per forza delle "abitudini" nell'atto sessuale... *chissà che strano confrontarsi con "altre abitudini"*...


Infatti non ti nego che è "strano" a volte con Man. 



Ma è quello che si va cercando no?


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4136 ha detto:
			
		

> Soibilla, però la domanda mi è venuta spontanea solo alla fine. Mica sono partita con questo dubbio. Ero solo in modalità erotica pesante.
> 
> Per il neretto...mi hai fatto venire una curiosità. In effetti il bacio umori è una cosa credo particolare...anche da parte nostra...
> Vado a scriverci una pagina di blog.
> Chissà quanti hanno il coraggio di rispondere...:mrgreen:


allora....no

no,non tradisci perchè Mattia non se lo fa succhiare
no,non mi fa schifo il bacio umorale
no,non devi pensare ai pompini che vorresti fare prima di una riunione di lavoro,non è carino.  verso quelli a cui non lo faresti.

Nel complesso 6 un mito


----------

